# Comment ça marche



## simon (29 Juillet 2001)

Et oui après avoir braver l'installation de Linux pendant plusieurs jours et ben après 30 minutes d'installations plein de questions et une remarque: c'est pas aussi facile à utiliser qu'un Mac (je sais je sais tout le monde s'en doutait mais je le redis quand même)

Donc ma question la plus importante et qui risque de résoudre les autres et la suivante:

Comment je dois faire pour monter mon lecteur zip sous Linux. Pour le CD c'est un truc du genre: mount /dev/cdrom/ mais pour le Zip c'est quoi ??

Non parce que le problème un peu plus profond c'est que j'ai récupéré un CD-Rom d'un magazine Linux et que je voulais installet des softs. J'en ai plein avec le fameux .rpm mais quand je tape la commande rpm il m'affiche une erreur et donc je ne peux rien installer et en plus je n'ai même pas la fonction gnutar ???
Alors j'aimerais bien savoir comment on fait pour installer tout ça...

Et pis l'autre question c'est comment on fait pour changer les paramètres de l'écran: couleur et résolution ??

Merci


----------



## PowerMike (30 Juillet 2001)

Euh comment répondre en termes simples : ben c'est pas gagné !!

Linux c'est non seulement lour à installer mais c'est aussi très lourd à faire marcher ....

J'ai mis plus de trois jours pour qu'il fonctionne correctement ...

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire ... tout dépend de ce que tu as installé et tout et tout .. sinon pour la resolution et les couleurs là encore tout dépend de ce que tu utilises ... enfin normalement c'est le xboot un truc comme ca (je me rappelle plus du nom) et la faut spécifier certains paramètres pour formater la P-Ram pour qu'elle boot sur la bonne partition et bien il y a aussi des paramètres pour booter avec des variables pour la résolution etc. ... mais ça marche pas troujours et il faut tester bcp ...

Voilà, vivement que Darwin s'équipe de tous les outils qui lui manquent pour être une vrai alternative à Linux ... vivement que ce frein aux avancées meurt !! (sévre non ?)

Mais il existe bcp bcp d outils portés et qui ne sont pas livrés (forcément) en standard avec chaque nvlle version de Darwin ( ex XFree) vive Darwin et OS X


----------

